# هجوم المسلمين وتحطيم مقر قناة الحياة



## pop201 (7 أغسطس 2009)

*للاسف قام جماعة الارهاب الاسلامي بالهجوم والتعدي علي فريق العمل وحرق وتحطيم مقر قناة الحياة الجديد في اوربا التي كنت تبث منها التردد الجديد علي قمر النيل سات وفي مصر تم المطالبة بعزل وزير الاعلام انس الفقى للسماح ببث قناة الحياة علي قمر النيل سات ...بصراحة هو دة اسلوبهم النهب والتكسير والحرق والتكتيم علي الحق والحرية وفرض الرأي اسلوب غتت جدآ والغريبة ربنا ولا بيرحمهم هنا علي الارض ولا هيرحمهم فوق يعني الشعوب العربية كلها في جهل وتخلف وفوضي وبيكدبوا علي نفسهم ويصدقوا بالعافية انهم صح ربنا يرحمنا وبجد محتاج كل واحد يدخل علي الموضوع دة يصلي لفريق العمل بتواع القناة كلهم ان المسيح يحفظهم من اي شر واعتداء *​


----------



## man4truth (7 أغسطس 2009)

*هو المسلميين كده دايما 
أقول ايه 
همج زى نبيهم
نعلن تضامنا مع فريق عمل القناه 
ونتحد جميعا لتقديم الارهابيين المحمديين الى العداله​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (7 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا هما عندهم ايه غير البلطجه

وقله الادب والتكسير و القتل

لو مكنوش خايفين مكنوش كساروها

يلا ها نقول ايه غير بلطجه اسلاميه محمديه

هذه هي سنه محمدهم

ربنا مع الكل


سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

هيه دى تصرفاتهم مش جديد عليهم 

ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 أغسطس 2009)

قلت ادب عمرنا شفنا مسيحي 
اترعب من قناة اسلامية بتهاجم المسيحية
همج ودة بيدل اني معندهمش ردود


----------



## DODY2010 (7 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت قناة الحياة تبقي علي الاوربي بس يحسن انا خايفه منهم يحملان وسط ذئاب اذاكانت القناه عل الاوربي وعمل فيهم كده دول همج وعملين ذي الكلاب علياولادنا وانت فهمين


----------



## BITAR (7 أغسطس 2009)

*لا تعليق*​


----------



## Ferrari (7 أغسطس 2009)

منتظرين ايه من شوية حيوانات

بتعيش على شكل بنى ادمين

من خفهم الا يتكشفوا على حقيقتهم بيكسروا وبيخربوا 

وبيحرقوا ودة طبعهم من زمان وحاجة واحدة بس اللى ها تعدلهم

عن اللى هما فيه دة هو الايمان بيسوع المسيح. 

شكراً على الخبر
​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (7 أغسطس 2009)

لا تزل كلمة الرب تنمو وتزداد 

ولن تقوى ابواب الجحيم عليها 

الرب يحافظ عليهم جميعا  ​


----------



## zezza (7 أغسطس 2009)

يا خوافيين ........ حقيقى ابليس بيخاف من كلمة ربنا 
مش حاجة جديدة على شوية بدو 
ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها


----------



## zezza (7 أغسطس 2009)

يا خوافيين ........ حقيقى ابليس بيخاف من كلمة ربنا 
مش حاجة جديدة على شوية بدو 
ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها


----------



## استفانوس (7 أغسطس 2009)

اصلي ان يشرق الرب بنوره في قلوبهم
لكيما نسمع 
شهادتهم على قناة الحياة 
نفسها
يعلنون ان يسوع المسيح رب لمجد الله الاب

هذا ايماني وصلاتي​


----------



## mr.hima (8 أغسطس 2009)

كأنك جايب حاجة جديدة ...دة حاجة متأصلة فيهم وبس فلحين يطلعو بعد المصيبة ما تحصل ويقولو الاسلام بريئ من اللي الناس دول بيعملوة ... يا كدابين 
انا شايف ان خطر الاسلام اكثر من خطر الشيويعية 
لأن الشيويعية مكنش فيها ربنا يعني كانت كدة كدة هتسقط ... لكن صاحبنا بيدعي ان دة بأمر من ربة ودة خطيرة جدا .. في حد ممكن ييقول لاء لربنا 
حاشا ليك يارب انك تكون كدة ابداً ​


----------



## king (8 أغسطس 2009)

هو دة الاسلوب الوحيد البيتفاهمو بية بس الدولة الحصل كدة فيها عملت اية


----------



## Kiril (8 أغسطس 2009)

العيب مش عليهم
العيب علي اللي علمهم الارهاب


----------



## anasemsema (10 أغسطس 2009)

سيكون لكم ضيق فى هذا العا لم ولكن ثقو انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## sara A (10 أغسطس 2009)

*طبعا لا شركة للنور مع الظلمة*

*وهما عايشين فى الظلمة*

*ومعرفة النور صعبة عليهم*

*ربنا يهدى*


----------



## منصور بشرى (10 أغسطس 2009)

يالا نصلى من اجلهم . يالهنا المبارك لك كل الشكر والحمد من اجل حمايتك ورعايتك لنا نحن نثق فى ذلك ونثق اننا نستطيع بك ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب . نصلى ياسيدنا ان من اجل الارهابيين المسلمين ان ترشدهم بروحك القدوس الى الحق الذى هو ابنك المبارك يسوع المسيح ليؤل الكل الى امتداد ملكوتك . امين


----------



## antonius (10 أغسطس 2009)

ان الفكر الخاطئ يضعف بمجرد كشفه....موسى الاسود...
...
وهكذا يا اخوة..هم عابدي الشيطان..بمجرد فتح الضوء على عقيدتهم الفاسدة...يتحولون لايادي الشيطان على الارض...
..
وفعلهم هذا دليل ضعف طبعاً..وافلاس وقلة حيلة...
وسيكون مصير الاسلام في اوربا اسوا مما حدث للنازية...وتذكروا كلمتي هذه...
...سلام


----------



## *koki* (10 أغسطس 2009)

مش عارفة اقول ايه


----------



## SALVATION (12 أغسطس 2009)

_اخرج منهم_
_هههههههههه_
_ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره_​


----------



## marloforever (12 أغسطس 2009)

بس انا عايز اعرف حاجة هوة لسة فية بث ولا انقطع؟


----------

